# The Offical FA NintendoDS Friend Code Thread



## Emerson (Nov 28, 2006)

It's offical 'cause I say so!

Post your Friend Codes for whatever DS games you have on wi-fi. I'll keep this first post updated as new codes get posted, so we'll have plenty of anthro-pals to frag, race, or steal fruit from.

*EMERSON*
_MARIO KART DS_
Name: Fox
Code: 498278 105961
_ANIMAL CROSSING_
Name: Fox
Town: Spira
Code: 2620 5969 0433
_METROID PRIME HUNTERS_
Name: Fox
Code: 5326 4349 6768
_STARFOX COMMAND_
Name: Fox
Code: 095 026 070 262
_FINAL FANTASY III_
Name: Fox
Code: 266372149257

*Crabby the Frog*
_STARFOX COMMAND_
Name: Crabby. (There IS a "." after the "y")
Code: 521 195 050 154

*KattyWampus*
_Mario Kart_
Code: 262070 542901
_Tetris DS_
Code: 861992 292632
_Animal Crossing_
Name: Wampus
Town: Possum
Code: 1546 8792 0122


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesomeness!

I only really play Starfox online, and rarely at most. But, should time work out better:

Name: Crabby.     (yes, there IS a "." after the "y")
Code: 521 195 050 154


----------



## Emerson (Dec 1, 2006)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Awesomeness!
> 
> I only really play Starfox online, and rarely at most. But, should time work out better:
> 
> ...



Ah-ha! Life!

Starfox is the one game I play least, actually. I wasn't crazy about the online matchmaking options. :>


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, I expected better. But I haven't yet bought at USb internet adapter for my DS, so my play-time is limited to library visits.

And I don't own any other online games, but Ill probably get more when I get my adapter up.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 4, 2006)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Yeah, I expected better. But I haven't yet bought at USb internet adapter for my DS, so my play-time is limited to library visits.
> 
> And I don't own any other online games, but Ill probably get more when I get my adapter up.



I think I got spoiled by Metroid: Hunters. Of all the competitive online DS titles I've played, MPH has by far the best matchmaking options. The random matches are plain, but when you're playing against a Friend or a Rival, you can customize things pretty much any way you like.


----------



## Kattywampus (Dec 4, 2006)

I've done this 49 times already, so 50th time is a charm.

* Mario Kart* - 262070 542901

* Tetris DS* - 861992 292632

*Animal Crossing: Wild World * - 1546 8792 0122 Name: Wampus, Town name: Possum


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 4, 2006)

I have AC:WW but i cant rember my freind code


----------



## Emerson (Dec 4, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I've done this 49 times already, so 50th time is a charm.
> 
> * Mario Kart* - 262070 542901
> 
> ...



Ditto. Hopefully it'll result in some players this time. :3

For what it's worth, I'm on anytime after 7pm EST. If someone is looking for a match, post here and I'll likely see it. I'm playing Mario Kart most lately.


----------



## Squirl_X (Dec 5, 2006)

awesome :3 on christmas i'm have a nintendo DS


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 7, 2006)

Some bad news, I'm afraid. Upon shopping for a Wifi>USB adapter, it turns out that the software required is for Windows XP only. So until I get my new Intel-based Mac and run Bootcamp, I'm still restricted to random public library visits.


----------



## tesfox (Dec 7, 2006)

MarioKart DS

MattFox:
365157 523394


----------



## Lvx (Dec 18, 2006)

Mario Kart
0816-8864-0681

I only have one friend, and he's a horrible player, lol...


----------



## seby29 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mario Kart DS 004358-761452

Watch out I'm really good, so be ready for a hard race!


----------



## Dragma (Dec 19, 2006)

<Searching for players>
I'm not snaker.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be updating this thread sometime today, kids. Good to see some life.

BTW, remember to add in other folks Codes! If you don't add them to your roster, it's all a moot point.


----------



## SageHendrix (Dec 20, 2006)

Animal Crossing: Wild World

Name: Kat
Friend Code: 5111 8797 4378
Town: Zion


----------



## seby29 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a snaker, but I'll play nice if you don't snake! If you're a snaker, fine more fun! Plz add my friend code I need a good race! Monday-Friday I'm on at 3pm AEST and 8pm AEST! On weekends I'm on when I'm bored usually in the afternoon!

Game: Mario Kart DS
Name: seby
Friend Code: 004358-761452


----------



## Dragma (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm updating my list now, Everyone on AC:WW Is added under the name Dragma instead of Ray. Same town, same code.

I'll be back and for on Mario Kart DS and Star Fox for a brief moment to finish adding and playing a little bit.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 28, 2006)

Good news people!!

I was able to set up a wireless router in my house. Therefore I have more computers on the internet, my iBook included, and my DS!!

Yay, the hot-spot leeching ways are over!


----------



## blitzwolfang (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool! A Furry Friend Code thread! I've currently only got 1 game that can connect though - anybody wanna send mail to each other on Final Fantasy III? I'd like to unlock the Onion Knight class too. Thanks!

My friend code is
Chris
519779906142

Thanks again! =3


----------



## EmVee (Jan 6, 2007)

Yay DS Friend Code thread!  =3  While the only games I can really be of use on are Animal Crossing (which I rarely play now), Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin (shop items) and Final Fantasy III (yay MogNet!), I'll do what I can =3.  And when broadband finally becomes available in our area (I'm unable to move at the moment) I'll be online a lot more =3.

_Mario Kart DS_ - 356542 799079

_Tetris_ - 617927 710340

_Animal Crossing: Wild World_ - 0344 2065 9351
Name:  Mat, Town:  Altamira

_Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin_ - 3866 3293 8584

_Final Fantasy III_ - 3093 2199 6617

_StarFox Command_ - 375-878 279-210


----------



## blitzwolfang (Jan 6, 2007)

EmVee said:
			
		

> Yay DS Friend Code thread!Â Â =3Â Â While the only games I can really be of use on are Animal Crossing (which I rarely play now), Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin (shop items) and Final Fantasy III (yay MogNet!), I'll do what I can =3.Â Â And when broadband finally becomes available in our area (I'm unable to move at the moment) I'll be online a lot more =3.
> 
> _Final Fantasy III_ - 3093 2199 6617



Yay! Another FFIII player! Do you wanna send mail to each other?


----------



## EmVee (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure!  I've added you to my roster, so feel free to send as you please =3.  I've been getting a lot of errors though, so forgive me if it takes a while to reply ^^;


----------



## blitzwolfang (Jan 7, 2007)

EmVee said:
			
		

> Sure!Â Â I've added you to my roster, so feel free to send as you please =3.Â Â I've been getting a lot of errors though, so forgive me if it takes a while to reply ^^;



Dang it! I don't know how, but my friend code changed for my game. Its supposed to be 3136 2147 8902. Sorry about that! Its really weird...


----------



## EmVee (Jan 7, 2007)

Honestly, I've had that happen myself.  Something happened during the connection test, gave me a code, then told me to get my friend code again, completely changing it XD.  Playing in another DS will cause that to happen too, sadly X3;

Anyway, I've got your code updated =3.


----------



## blitzwolfang (Jan 7, 2007)

EmVee said:
			
		

> Honestly, I've had that happen myself.Â Â Something happened during the connection test, gave me a code, then told me to get my friend code again, completely changing it XD.Â Â Playing in another DS will cause that to happen too, sadly X3;
> 
> Anyway, I've got your code updated =3.



Yay! It looks like it went through. Just sent you a mail making sure if went through or not! =3

I found out how to unlock the Onion Knight class earlier. If you wanna unlock it too, let me know!


----------



## EmVee (Jan 7, 2007)

Got it!  And sent one back =3.


----------



## blitzwolfang (Jan 7, 2007)

EmVee said:
			
		

> Got it!Â Â And sent one back =3.



Just sent you another! Hopefully we'll get some Onion Knights soon! =3


----------



## redguardian (Jan 17, 2007)

mariokart ds: redguardian: 004383969891 also on an side note... is animal crossing any fun?


----------



## redguardian (Jan 21, 2007)

k a just got another ds game
animal crossing(ds):0731-0459-9294 name of place) furmobia
name of me: rdgrdian
hope to see someone there


----------



## Dragma (Jan 22, 2007)

Someone needs to make a new thread to keep the list up to date upon new codes, I might have to clear my town, for some reason I feel that it got a bug that doesn't let me do events in the town. I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## seby29 (Jan 29, 2007)

tesfox said:
			
		

> MarioKart DS
> 
> MattFox:
> 365157 523394



Hey tesfox I've noticed that we have both registered each other! Do you want to have a match? What country do you live in? I live in Australia! Reason why I'm asking is timezones! So then we can organise a time to meet each other on wifi connection!


----------



## seby29 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi everybody I've registered tesfox, kattywumpus, redguardian, lvx and emerson in mario kart DS! So could you please register me in mario kart DS? I really need to battle somebody! It would be good if we all registered each other so then we could have a 4 player match! O and EmVee I've added you too! Looking forward to a match in the near future!

Game: Mario Kart DS
Name: SEBY
Friend Code: 004358-761452


----------



## Taralack (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's my codes -

Mario Kart DS
Tora : 3995-2297-1189

Metroid Prime: Hunters
Tora : 3995-2227-5773


----------



## Kajet (May 7, 2007)

Whoa, there IS a thread for this stuff, anyways

Pokemon Diamond
1246 5327 9535

Tetris DS
091029
798171

Animal Crossing
1804-8785-5401
Town name: Fur Town... Yeah, i know my town name sucks, I was drunk when I started playing, but never really considered making a new town...

Metroid Hunters
0172
7909
8410

Mario Kart DS
451070
795584

Starfox Command
084 272
097 915

I'm pretty sure my name in all those games is Kajet.


----------



## DJGalven (Nov 9, 2008)

Mario Kart DS:
Name: Deej
Code: 047411 218573
I'll edit after I find my other games that I can wi-fi on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't there a topic about this?


----------

